# Video Basic Strikes - Footwork



## George Martin (Oct 3, 2002)

Any recommends on a video for basic escrima strikes and footwork. I currently take Shotokan but would like to work sticks on my own.


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi George,

Please consider "Modern Arnis, Volume 2", by Grandmaster Remy A. Presas.  Distributed by Black Belt Magazine,  it contains a basic set of Arnis strikes and footwork.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## arnisandyz (Oct 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by George Martin _
> 
> *I currently take Shotokan but would like to work sticks on my own. *



In the beginning stages, learning solo is ok, angles, footwork, etc.  But at the very least find a friend or someone with similar interests to go through the videos with you.  Most apsects of FMA are difficult to pick up on doing solo training and rely on the sensitivity of pressure, zoning, range finding, timing, etc.  It's almost impossible to pick this up solo.  Unlike Shotokan or other traditional Arts,  FMA is typically not Forms based and in most cases completely a social, interactive art.  It is this level of training when you start to realize what FMA is about.  Many people from other styles don't take it to this level, learn a few things from video then teach it, not even realizing what they are really doing.  No disrepect towards you, just offering some advice.

Regards

AndyZ


----------



## George Martin (Oct 4, 2002)

Thanks for the input. I have my son to work with.  I will check out the recommended video.


----------



## K Williams (Oct 5, 2002)

There are many videos out there:

Datu Worden's videos:
http://shop.paladin-press.com/Store/prodinfo.asp?prodid=4023

Dog Brothers #1 & #2:
http://dogbrothers.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=DBIOS&Category_Code=DBSERIES01

Lameco Essential Single Stick Skills 1 & 2:
http://www.lamecoeskrima.com/catalog.htm

CFW Enterprises has a bunch...
http://www.cfw2.com/dept.asp?s=cfw&dept_id=260


----------

